# SS 06.08.22 - Walker #5



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*George Walker (1922 – 2018)*

Sinfonia No. 5 'Visions'



---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

George Walker is a new composer to me. He came to my attention, when I checked the program of local symphony orchestra. This particular work was there. Luvly piece indeed. Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Will go with the YouTube version. I have only chamber music from Walker so really glad to listen to his orchestral works.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am going with the You Tube version, first time hearing...... 😟


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I've tried it 4 times. I jus don't get this piece, to chaotic , sorry .


----------

